# London Recumbent Club



## CopperBrompton (9 Nov 2013)

Given the success of a London Brompton Club Facebook group to arrange rides, at the suggestion of a fellow member, Kevin, I've created a London Recumbent Club Facebook group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/202022536647494/

All welcome, will organise an inaugural ride once we have some members.

Ben


----------



## lazytyke (9 Nov 2013)

cracking idea - will join the group asap


----------



## lazytyke (8 Dec 2013)

Looking forward to the first ride with the group - meet today at Liverpool St station (by the Fulcrum) hopefully pics to follow


----------



## Mice (8 Dec 2013)

You were spotted.....

http://the5milecyclist.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/sunday-cycling.html

Mice


----------



## lazytyke (9 Dec 2013)

Yep that would us - 10 recumbents on the first meeting was a pretty good turnout and fantastic weather for Dec


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Dec 2013)

I always slip the weather gods a bottle of Shiraz when I organise a bike rode - honestly, they're anyone's for a decent bottle of red.


----------



## Recycle (26 Dec 2013)

Just joined...


----------



## sheddy (26 Dec 2013)

Can anyone join ? I've only got the sofa.


----------



## Recycle (26 Dec 2013)

sheddy said:


> Can anyone join ? I've only got the sofa.


How big are the coasters?


----------



## mgrant (28 May 2020)

Is there still a London Recumbent Club? Are there any organised rides? (I realise at the time of this writing there's still technically a sort of lockdown in London).


----------



## lazytyke (28 May 2020)

Facebook page still active, think rides are ad hoc as and when there’s demand. Suspect once it’s possible, they’ll be interest in getting some going.


----------



## yostumpy (28 May 2020)

Just joined myself , actually.


----------



## CopperBrompton (31 May 2020)

Sadly not, as I had to sell my recumbent a couple of years ago after moving to central London and having nowhere to store it. 

Anyone want to take over the group?


----------

